# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Выбор цвета теней под цвет глаз

## Irina

Выбор цвета теней под цвет глаз

*1. Под карие глаза наиболее подходят следующие цвета:*

Базовый тон - белый, сливочный, опал, цвет шампанского, светло-салатовый, голубой, бело-сиреневый и т.д.
Контрастный тон - фиолетовый, сиреневый, фиалковый, лиловый, васильковой, ультрамарин, синий, ярко-голубой, зеленый мох, майская зелень, болотный, персиковый, абрикосовый и т.д.

*Карие глаза* - тени коричневых оттенков от темно-коричневого до бежевого, темно-серые, лилово-серые.
Коричневым глазам усиливают контраст, цвета теней - лиловые, оливковые, бежевые, синие.
Темно-коричневым глазам придают оживление, цвета теней - розовые, бежевые и синие.

*2. Под зеленые глаза наиболее подходят следующие цвета:*

Базовый тон - белый, светло-бежевый, абрикосовый, сливочный, бело-сиреневый, опал, цвет шампанского и т.д.
Контрастный тон - коричневый, черный, темно-серый, темно-лиловый, черно-коричневый, цвет горького шоколада, бронзовый, персиковый, золотой, фиолетовый, сиреневый, фиалковый, лиловый, васильковый, ультрамарин, лавандовый и т.д.

*Зеленые глаза* - серые оттенки - от светло-серого до оттенка древесного угля; серо-бежевый; персиково-коричневый. Избегайте ярко-зеленых теней.
Зеленым глазам придают изумрудный оттенок следующие цвета теней: темно-фиолетовые, медные с красноватым оттенком, терракотовые и темно-синие.
[more=
Возможные сочетания цветов для разных глаз, волос и кожи >>>
]

*3. Под голубые (синие) глаза наиболее подходят следующие цвета:*

Базовый тон - опал, светлый беж, сливочный, бело-золотой, бело-сиреневый, цвет шампанского и т.д.
Контрастный тон - цвет молочного шоколада, коричневый, бронзовый, золотой персиковый, абрикосовый, серый, болотный, фиолетовый, лавандовый, сиреневый и т.д.

Темный тон - черный, черно-коричневый, цвет горького шоколада, темно-зелёный, темно-серый, лиловый и т.д.
Сине-серым глазам цвета теней: коричневые, сливовые, розовые и серые создают эффект более яркого и сильного цвета глаз.

*Голубым глазам* рыжеватые, розовые, сиреневые цвета теней дают эффект усиления собственного цвета глаз.
Голубые и серо-голубые глаза - серо-бежевые тени, серо-голубые, темно-серые. Не рекомендуются яркие голубые и зеленые тени.

*4. Серые глаза*
Серые цвета на один-два тона темнее цвета глаз; серо-голубые, серо-бежевые. Не рекомендуются тени более светлые, или тени того же оттенка что и глаза, следует избегать ярких цветов. К серым глазам - подходят абсолютно все оттенки, так как серый цвет нейтральный.
В том случае, если глаза неоднородного цвета (в "крапинку"), используйте цвета теней, которыми хотим акцентировать доминирующий цвет.
_
5. Ореховые глаза_
Средне-коричневые тона; средне-серые; серо-голубые и прочие приглушенно-голубые тона. Избегайте зеленого.

Варианты подбора косметики для глаз в зависимости от цвета волос, глаз и кожи.
*
БЛОНДИНКАМ С ПЕПЕЛЬНЫМ ОТТЕНКОМ ВОЛОС, ГОЛУБЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ И СВЕТЛОЙ КОЖЕЙ:*
Карандаш для бровей - серый.
Тени для век - голубые, серые, серебристые.
Тушь для ресниц - голубая или темно-синяя.

*БЛОНДИНКАМ С ВОЛОСАМИ И КОЖЕЙ МЕДОВОГО ОТТЕНКА, КАРИМИ ИЛИ ЗЕЛЕНЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ:*
Карандаш для бровей - коричневый.
Тени для век - под цвет глаз, зеленые или коричневые.
Тушь для ресниц - коричневая или черная.

БРЮНЕТКАМ С ГОЛУБЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ И СВЕТЛОЙ КОЖЕЙ:
Карандаш для бровей - черный.
Тени для век - голубые или серые.
Тушь для ресниц - темно-синяя или черная.

БРЮНЕТКАМ С ТЕМНЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ И СМУГЛОЙ КОЖЕЙ:
Карандаш для бровей - черный.
Тени для век - под цвет глаз или зеленые.
Тушь для ресниц - темно-синяя или черная.

РЫЖЕВОЛОСЫМ С ЗОЛОТИСТЫМ ОТТЕНКОМ, СВЕТЛОЙ КОЖЕЙ, ГОЛУБЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ:
Карандаш для бровей - светло-коричневый.
Тени для век - голубые, серые, личные.
Тушь для ресниц - коричневая.

РЫЖЕВОЛОСЫМ С КАШТАНОВЫМ ОТТЕНКОМ И ЗЕЛЕНЫМИ ИЛИ ОРЕХОВЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ:
Карандаш для бровей - коричневый.
Тени для век - под цвет глаз.
Тушь для ресниц - коричневая.

ШАТЕНКАМ СО СВЕТЛОЙ КОЖЕЙ:
Карандаш для бровей - черный.
Тени для век - под цвет глаз.
Тушь для ресниц - коричневая, черная или темно-коричневая.

ШАТЕНКАМ СО СМУГЛОЙ КОЖЕЙ И ТЕМНЫМИ ГЛАЗАМИ:
Карандаш для бровей - черный.
Тушь для ресниц - черная.

----------

